# Boat recommendation for 2 kids?



## JackTar6 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have 2 kids, 6 and 2, and a non-sailor wife. We have rented keelboats for day trips on the Chesapeake and I am considering taking the plunge and buying something to share with another friend and his family to explore the Chesapeake Bay on 1 to 2 night trips. After some research and looking at boats we are considering an older Catalina 30 (mid 1980s). Does anyone have advice on what boat to get or how to get kids involved for the first time? Thanks!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

We have two boys (6 and 10) and a C27. It's been great with overnighters, etc. No complaints.

As for getting them interested, I don't know. I just keep taking them out. They always fuss about it before hand, but are always happy about it after. It'll catch.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

I would drop back in size, rather than share with another family..these setups often cause problems...

Are you saying the wife is not going to be aboard...? If so..

That being said, any of the 28- 30' mid 80's boats would be quite comfortable..


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Kids love doing stuff in the dinghy and as they get older will quickly learn to use the tender independently. On the mother ship, setup the V-berth as their own kingdom with favorite toys and sleeping bags. Their imaginations will turn this little cave into all sorts of neat environments.


----------



## JackTar6 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. My wife will be onboard, in charge of the kids. I will be mostly sailing single-handed. I'm worried about kids getting bored as opposed to scared. We recently went out on 24 foot boat in 10-15 kts and were heeling at times. My daughter thought is was more fun heeling and turning, a little dull when the wind was lighter. My wife was happier because we have gone in dinghies in similar winds, which was less pleasant. Big question is whether we look for a standard or tall rig.


----------



## StormKite (Jul 15, 2010)

We went, with our nine-year-old twins, to a three-day YMCA Sailing course for beginners to get us all started, then have been learning aboard a friend's Mac26 until recently. Our daughter hated the heeling in the Mac, and she feared a capsize after our experiences in the little Picos at the Y. Our adventure was almost over until we came across a Luger Tradewinds 26 lovingly kept by an old salt who had raised his three boys on it. The boat felt so stable our girl became excited again, and we bought the thing. Loving it so far. Not much help in the "what boat is right" department (I'm sure this inexpensive starter boat won't be our last), but I have a background in child development and couldn't agree more with killarney_sailor. Boredom is a great stimulus to character development, if mom can tolerate it in the meantime!


----------

